# My filterless Bbottom shrimp tank



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

This tank has been set up for quite awhile now. Its a 100g shrimp breeder tank. The sun sun filter for this tank
would always go on and off due to the amount of air entering in, so now its just powered by airstones and lighting.
Been this way for a month plus now. Just wanted to share

Consists of
cbs (if these start to breed, I'll add bkk and wine reds)
blue rilis?

java moss 85%
mini xmas moss 15%

lighting
t8s
power glo x 2
flora glo x 1

100% ro, seachem equilibrium(want to change to mineral plus ultra)-tds around 150

4 airstones powered by two fusion 500 pumps

barebottom


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

It is hard to spot shrimp in this 100g tank let alone babies(rilis)(I've only seen one so far) cbs have not bred yet but have reached breedable size, here are shots


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

This tank has yet to be water changed nor topped off
All I have is one Nerite and its laying eggs all over the tank


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Rilis








baby rili


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

flooded picture post

































male rili


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

My bluest rili with MASSIVE belly
































Thats all for now


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Beautiful shrimp and moss.


----------



## Merth (Sep 9, 2012)

very nice would love to see it when the moss grows in good!


----------



## OrangeSoda (Jan 15, 2011)

I love the simplicity. Once they start breeding, they'll explode.


----------



## rodcuda (Jul 25, 2012)

I would say you have room fro a couple more shrimp!!!!! They should take care of that themselves soon! What are your water parameters?


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Thanks all.



rodcuda said:


> I would say you have room fro a couple more shrimp!!!!! They should take care of that themselves soon! What are your water parameters?


Everything I gave in the original post is all I know about my parameters and all I know is there is room for a couple more too!


----------



## drazend (Sep 17, 2012)

Wow, this is absolutely awesome! This will be a site to see when all those little shrimp babies are growing. I've been toying with the idea of getting some snails and the Nerite was one i was considering, the melasian trumpet snail was the other. I will be curious to see how the Nerite does in your environment. Good Luck!!


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

drazend said:


> Wow, this is absolutely awesome! This will be a site to see when all those little shrimp babies are growing. I've been toying with the idea of getting some snails and the Nerite was one i was considering, the melasian trumpet snail was the other. I will be curious to see how the Nerite does in your environment. Good Luck!!


Thanks. Just one nerite but its been in there forever since I used to have discus in that tank and when the tank was drained even to about 1" of water. Its doing very well, eggs have accumulated all of the tank from just that one nerite.


----------



## shloken38 (Aug 17, 2012)

Wow....that's great! Definitely keep this thread up to date. I can't wait to see how it goes. Good luck with it!


----------



## Blue Falcon (Nov 9, 2009)

So you dont have any biological filtration other than the moss and driftwood? I'd at least throw a sponge on the end of one of those air pumps. Once you get a few hundred shrimp in there you will definitely need some type of media for bacteria to grow on. Still a nice looking tank though. Nice looking shrimp too. Good luck!


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Bacteria for what if you don't mind me asking? I'm sure there is plenty of bio film for the shrimps and baby shrimps to feed off of. I may consider a sponge filter if you could explain me why. I have one handy.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

wow some of those berried mommas are going to get back pains! nice


----------



## altiuscitius (Jul 17, 2012)

StrungOut said:


> Bacteria for what if you don't mind me asking? I'm sure there is plenty of bio film for the shrimps and baby shrimps to feed off of. I may consider a sponge filter if you could explain me why. I have one handy.


I think he means for the filtration, for the nitrogen cycle bacteria, since shrimp are a low bioload, but with 100 of them, theres going to be some ammonia produced.


----------



## KFryman (Sep 4, 2012)

Feeding actually creates most ammonia, well usually... But I would also agree to hook up at least one sponge filter to create the nitrogen cycle.


----------

